# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  Switching Power Supply STANDARD มี 3 แบบ 3 รุ่น (ดิจิตอล - เข็ม)

## Import

*Switching Power Supply STANDARD มีให้เลือกด้วยกัน 3 รุ่น เลื่อนลงด้านล่างเพื่อเลือกตามความชอบและใช้งานตามความเหมาะสมครับ*

Switching Power Supply ยี่ห้อ *STANDARD* รุ่น *PS30SWIV* หน้าจอ Digital สวยหรู ขนาดกะทัดรัด น้ำหนักเบาเพียง 1.5 กิโลกรัม มีปุ่มปรับสัญญาณรบกวน ออกแบบมาเพื่อใช้กับวิทยุสื่อสารโดยเฉพาะ 

*คุณสมบัติและข้อมูลจำเพาะ PS30SWIV* (ดิจิตอล)
- ใช้ไฟบ้าน 220 VAC แปลงออกมาเป็น 13.8VCD สามารถปรับแรงดันที่ออกมาได้ตั้งแต่ 9.0-15.0 โวลต์ หรือ ตั้งที่ Switch เพื่อล็อคให้อยู่ที่ 13.8 โวลต์
- มีระบบปรับสัญญาณรบกวน (Noise off-set)
- มีระบบป้องกันขั้วช๊อตและการจ่ายกระแสที่เกิน 30 แอมป์
- สามารถใช้งานจ่ายกระแสได้สูงสุด 30 แอมป์ และใช้งานแบบต่อเนื่องได้ที่ 20 แอมป์
- หน้าจอแสดงโวลต์และแอมป์เป็นแบบดิจิตอลสวยทันสมัย
- มิติและขนาด กว้าง 155 มิลิเมตร สูง 70 มิลิเมตร ยาว 205 มิลิเมตร 
- น้ำหนักเบาเพียง 1.5 กิโลกรัม

*รูปภาพ รุ่น PS30SWIV (หน้าจอดิจิตอล)*



*รุ่น PS30SWIV (หน้าจอดิจิตอล) ราคา :* 2,800 บาท สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทรมานะครับ 

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ 150 บาท

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทร :* 


สำหรับร้านค้ารับสินค้าไปจำหน่าย มีราคาพิเศษ คลิกที่นี่ PM ถึงผม หรือ โทรมานะครับ 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Switching Power Supply ยี่ห้อ *STANDARD* รุ่น *PS30SWII* และ *PS30SWV* โดย*โครงสร้างเป็นซิงค์ช่วยระบายความร้อน*และมีจุดต่อ Output ให้ใช้ได้ 3 แบบ มีปุ่มปรับสัญญาณรบกวน ออกแบบมาเพื่อใช้กับวิทยุสื่อสารโดยเฉพาะ

*คุณสมบัติและข้อมูลจำเพาะ PS30SWV (ดิจิตอล) และ PS30SWII (เข็ม)*
- ใช้ไฟบ้าน 220 VAC แปลงออกมาเป็น 13.8VCD สามารถปรับแรงดันที่ออกมาได้ตั้งแต่ 9.0-15.0 โวลต์ หรือ ตั้งที่ Switch เพื่อล็อคให้อยู่ที่ 13.8 โวลต์
- มี Switch เลือกแสดงผลระหว่าง โวลต์มิเตอร์(V) และ แอมป์มิเตอร์(A)
- มีจุดต่อ Output ให้ใช้ได้ 3 แบบ
- มีระบบปรับสัญญาณรบกวน (Noise off-set)
- พัดลมระบายความร้อน ปิด-เปิด ระบบอัตโนมัติ
- มีระบบป้องกันขั้วช๊อตและการจ่ายกระแสที่เกิน 30 แอมป์
- สามารถใช้งานจ่ายกระแสได้สูงสุด 30 แอมป์ และใช้งานแบบต่อเนื่องได้ที่ 25 แอมป์
- โครงสร้างเป็นซิงค์ช่วยระบายความร้อนซึ่งทำให้รองรับการใช้งานที่มากยิ่งขึ้น
- หน้าจอแสดงโวลต์และแอมป์มีไฟสว่างสวยงาม
- มิติและขนาด กว้าง 190 มิลิเมตร สูง 69 มิลิเมตร ยาว 181 มิลิเมตร 
- น้ำหนักเบาเพียง 2.3 กิโลกรัม

*รูปภาพ รุ่น PS30SWV(หน้าจอแบบดิจิตอล) และ PS30SWII(หน้าจอแบบเข็ม)* 



*รุ่น PS30SWII (แบบซิงค์เข็ม) ราคา :* 3,200 บาท 

*รุ่น PS30SWV (แบบซิงค์ดิจิตอล) ราคา :* 3,700 บาท สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทรมานะครับ 

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ 150 บาท

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทร :* 


สำหรับร้านค้ารับสินค้าไปจำหน่าย มีราคาพิเศษ คลิกที่นี่ PM ถึงผม หรือ โทรมานะครับ 


ส่งคุณ อภิรักษ์ (แม่สะเรียง) EMS = EJ193460486TH  วันที่ 04/09/55 (แบบซิงค์เข็ม)
ส่งคุณ สายัณห์ (หาดใหญ่) EMS = EJ400375619TH  วันที่ 12/11/55 (แบบซิงค์เข็ม)
ส่งคุณ ถาวร (คลองหลวง) EMS = EJ400291613TH  วันที่ 19/01/56 (ดิจิตอล จำนวน 2 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ ด.ต.ดำรงณ์ (ท่าวังผา) EMS = EJ889317434TH  วันที่ 21/03/56 (แบบซิงค์เข็ม)
ส่ง โรงสีบุญเลิศ (ปราณบุรี) EMS = EJ889433761TH  วันที่ 31/05/56 (แบบซิงค์ดิจิตอล)
ส่งคุณ จำนงค์ (โชคชัย) EMS = EJ889535111TH  วันที่ 26/07/56 (แบบซิงค์ดิจิตอล)
ส่งคุณ วิทิต (บางนา) EMS = EK351643095TH  วันที่ 01/10/56 (แบบซิงค์ดิจิตอล)
ส่งคุณ พงษ์วณิช (นาแก) EMS = EJ889655848TH  วันที่ 02/10/56 (แบบซิงค์ดิจิตอล)
ส่งคุณ อมรพล (ขนอม) EMS = EK603510675TH วันที่ 25/10/56 (แบบซิงค์เข็ม)
ส่งคุณ วัลลภ (อุ้มผาง) EMS = EK603738216TH  วันที่ 15/01/57 (ดิจิตอล)
ส่งคุณ พรไพลิน (อัมพวา) EMS = EK489504762TH  วันที่ 23/01/57 (ดิจิตอล)
ส่งคุณ ธีรศานต์ (ตาก) EMS = EK637874462TH วันที่ 30/01/57 (ดิจิตอล)
ส่งคุณ ชัชวาล (วานรนิวาส) EMS = EK490112851TH  วันที่ 18/02/57 (ดิจิตอล)
ส่งคุณ วรวิช (ขอนแก่น) EMS = EK489152204TH  วันที่ 12/03/57 (แบบซิงค์เข็ม)
ส่งคุณ สุรชัย (ยางตลาด) EMS = EL051182700TH  วันที่ 07/08/57 (แบบซิงค์เข็ม)
ส่งคุณ กฤษฎี (พุนพิน) EMS = EL314053032TH  วันที่ 26/08/57 (แบบซิงค์ดิจิตอล)
ส่งคุณ ศุภกร (รังสิต) EMS = EN700659976TH  วันที่ 05/01/58 (ดิจิตอล)
ส่งคุณ ธนกร (สามเสนใน) EMS = EN527909062TH  วันที่ 08/07/58 (ดิจิตอล)
ส่งคุณ การณ์ฉัตร (ปากเกร็ด) EMS = EN506006075TH  วันที่ 14/07/58 (แบบซิงค์ดิจิตอล)
ส่งคุณ ร.อ.ธีรุตม์ (โสกเชือก) EMS = EN507602159TH  วันที่ 14/08/58 (ดิจิตอล)
ส่งคุณ ร.อ.ธีรุตม์ (โสกเชือก) EMS = EN506788845TH  วันที่ 18/08/58 (ดิจิตอล)
ส่งคุณ ชินดิศ (ลำพูน) EMS = EN506801635TH  วันที่ 24/08/58 (แบบซิงค์ดิจิตอล)
ส่งคุณ ทิวไผ่ (ประจวบคีรีขันธ์) EMS = EN506221105TH  วันที่ 03/09/58 (ดิจิตอล)
ส่งคุณ พ.จ.อ.ชายชาญชนว์ (ทับคล้อ) EMS = EN448441379TH  วันที่ 15/09/58 (ดิจิตอล)
ส่งคุณ สิงหา (บ้านดู่) EMS = EN528031960TH  วันที่ 21/09/58 (ดิจิตอล)
ส่งคุณ สุรศักดิ์ (สุรินทร์) EMS = EN448568012TH  วันที่ 21/10/58 (แบบซิงค์ดิจิตอล)
ส่งคุณ สัณฑนพ (เบตง) EMS =EP402723475TH  วันที่ 17/12/58 (ดิจิตอล)
ส่งคุณ ชาญยุทธ (ทุ่งสง) EMS = EP868467708TH  วันที่ 08/04/59 (ดิจิตอล)
ส่งคุณ วสุพล (รังสิต) EMS = ET056157401TH  วันที่ 25/07/60 (แบบซิงค์เข็ม)
ส่งคุณ ทวีศิลป์ (ท่าศาลา) EMS = ET889783728TH  วันที่ 21/12/60 (ดิจิตอล)
ส่งคุณ ประพจน์ (ธัญบุรี) EMS = EU517403395TH  วันที่ 04/05/61 (ดิจิตอล)
ส่งคุณ ศิวาณัฏฐ์ (พระประแดง) EMS = EU517080602TH  วันที่ 24/05/61 (ดิจิตอล)
ส่งคุณ คมสันต์ (ขุขันธ์) EMS = EV485191437TH  วันที่ 29/10/61 (แบบซิงค์เข็ม)
ส่งคุณ สม​ภาพ​ (ศรีมหาโพธิ​) EMS = EV485262408TH  วันที่ 31/10/61 (ดิจิตอล) 



*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จำนงค์ (โชคชัย) EMS = EJ889535111TH  วันที่ 26/07/56 (แบบซิงค์ดิจิตอล)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วิทิต (บางนา) EMS = EK351643095TH  วันที่ 01/10/56 (แบบซิงค์ดิจิตอล)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พงษ์วณิช (นาแก) EMS = EJ889655848TH  วันที่ 02/10/56 (แบบซิงค์ดิจิตอล)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อมรพล (ขนอม) EMS = EK603510675TH วันที่ 25/10/56 (แบบซิงค์เข็ม)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วัลลภ (อุ้มผาง) EMS = EK603738216TH  วันที่ 15/01/57 (ดิจิตอล)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พรไพลิน (อัมพวา) EMS = EK489504762TH  วันที่ 23/01/57 (ดิจิตอล)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธีรศานต์ (ตาก) EMS = EK637874462TH วันที่ 30/01/57 (ดิจิตอล)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชัชวาล (วานรนิวาส) EMS = EK490112851TH  วันที่ 18/02/57 (ดิจิตอล)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วรวิช (ขอนแก่น) EMS = EK489152204TH  วันที่ 12/03/57 (แบบซิงค์เข็ม)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุรชัย (ยางตลาด) EMS = EL051182700TH  วันที่ 07/08/57 (แบบซิงค์เข็ม)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กฤษฎี (พุนพิน) EMS = EL314053032TH  วันที่ 26/08/57 (แบบซิงค์ดิจิตอล)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุภกร (รังสิต) EMS = EN700659976TH  วันที่ 05/01/58 (ดิจิตอล)

----------


## E24GPV

แบบเข็มกับดิจิตอลต่างกันมากไหมครับความนิ่งของไฟครับ

----------


## E24GPV

ระหว่างดิจิตอลกับเข็มต่างกันเยอะไหมครับ

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธนกร (สามเสนใน) EMS = EN527909062TH  วันที่ 08/07/58 (ดิจิตอล)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ การณ์ฉัตร (ปากเกร็ด) EMS = EN506006075TH  วันที่ 14/07/58 (แบบซิงค์ดิจิตอล)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ร.อ.ธีรุตม์ (โสกเชือก) EMS = EN507602159TH  วันที่ 14/08/58 (ดิจิตอล)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ร.อ.ธีรุตม์ (โสกเชือก) EMS = EN506788845TH  วันที่ 18/08/58 (ดิจิตอล)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชินดิศ (ลำพูน) EMS = EN506801635TH  วันที่ 24/08/58 (แบบซิงค์ดิจิตอล)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ทิวไผ่ (ประจวบคีรีขันธ์) EMS = EN506221105TH  วันที่ 03/09/58 (ดิจิตอล)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พ.จ.อ.ชายชาญชนว์ (ทับคล้อ) EMS = EN448441379TH  วันที่ 15/09/58 (ดิจิตอล)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สิงหา (บ้านดู่) EMS = EN528031960TH  วันที่ 21/09/58 (ดิจิตอล)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุรศักดิ์ (สุรินทร์) EMS = EN448568012TH  วันที่ 21/10/58 (แบบซิงค์ดิจิตอล)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สัณฑนพ (เบตง) EMS =EP402723475TH  วันที่ 17/12/58 (ดิจิตอล)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชาญยุทธ (ทุ่งสง) EMS = EP868467708TH  วันที่ 08/04/59 (ดิจิตอล)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วสุพล (รังสิต) EMS = ET056157401TH  วันที่ 25/07/60 (แบบซิงค์เข็ม)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ทวีศิลป์ (ท่าศาลา) EMS = ET889783728TH  วันที่ 21/12/60 (ดิจิตอล)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ประพจน์ (ธัญบุรี) EMS = EU517403395TH  วันที่ 04/05/61 (ดิจิตอล)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศิวาณัฏฐ์ (พระประแดง) EMS = EU517080602TH  วันที่ 24/05/61 (ดิจิตอล)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ คมสันต์ (ขุขันธ์) EMS = EV485191437TH  วันที่ 29/10/61 (แบบซิงค์เข็ม)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สม​ภาพ​ (ศรีมหาโพธิ​) EMS = EV485262408TH  วันที่ 31/10/61 (ดิจิตอล)

----------

